# Brake upgrade



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

i have a 98 2.0 mk3, i want to upgrade my brakes, keep the 4 lug, but i want good performance and good looks. I know the DE calipers work, g60 calipers work, but i wanna know if the tt 12. whatever work? also does anyone put together an affordable kit? thanks in advance, also i'll be running a 15 or 16 inch rim for the winter...17's otherwise
drew


[Modified by iWantaTurbo, 9:05 PM 1-9-2003]


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Brake upgrade (iWantaTurbo)*

Kind of overkill for a 2.0... Anyway, with the TTs you will NOT be able to fit any 15" rims. On my 337, the 16" steelies I have for winter clear the caliper by less than 3/4".


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Brake upgrade (iWantaTurbo)*

wont be a 2litre...but thanks anyways


----------



## Tommy Lindemann (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Brake upgrade (iWantaTurbo)*

What about 337 front calipers are they any better than stock 1.8t calipers?I was thinking of up grading to the TT rotors and caliper hangers will 337 calipers bolt onto TT caliper hangers?


----------



## kewl20v (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Brake upgrade (Tommy Lindemann)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What about 337 front calipers are they any better than stock 1.8t calipers?I was thinking of up grading to the TT rotors and caliper hangers will 337 calipers bolt onto TT caliper hangers?[HR][/HR]​Yes they will, they are virtually the same thing,size, just a different color. I also swap over my tt's in the winter back to stock for 15" steelies.


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Brake upgrade (iWantaTurbo)*

yeh well that doesnt help me out....ttt


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Brake upgrade (iWantaTurbo)*

i guess im going to go with DE calipers and try to find 4x100 11.3 rotors


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Brake upgrade (iWantaTurbo)*

guess not. ah well


----------



## The Prof (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Brake upgrade (iWantaTurbo)*

ECS sell 4x11.3 rotors


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: Brake upgrade (The Prof)*

You could do what I did...
? Corrado 11" 4-lug rotors
? Wilwood Dynalite 4-piston calipers
? Momentum Motorsports adapters to mount the calipers
The stopping power is PHENOMENAL...It pulls the car to a stop with little effort on the pedal. The ability to modulate the brakes is so precise...And the best part is that the whole setup was only about $600 if you shop around for the rotors and calipers...It will clear 15" rims i'm 99% sure..Here's a pict, it's hard to see but it's the best I have of it..


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Brake upgrade (iWantaTurbo)*

thanks for the input..this is what im talkin about, i knew ecs sold odd items, but never took the time to call them, im gonna get some DE calipers and those rotors from ECS soon i guess


----------



## IntakeManifold (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Brake upgrade (passatrcr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You could do what I did...
? Corrado 11" 4-lug rotors
? Wilwood Dynalite 4-piston calipers
? Momentum Motorsports adapters to mount the calipers
The stopping power is PHENOMENAL...It pulls the car to a stop with little effort on the pedal. The ability to modulate the brakes is so precise...And the best part is that the whole setup was only about $600 if you shop around for the rotors and calipers...It will clear 15" rims i'm 99% sure..Here's a pict, it's hard to see but it's the best I have of it..







[HR][/HR]​
Your car looks INCREDIBLE, I LOVE THOSE WHEELS, probably an older set of momo's but still look great on the mk3


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: Brake upgrade (SchwarzA216v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Your car looks INCREDIBLE, I LOVE THOSE WHEELS, probably an older set of momo's but still look great on the mk3[HR][/HR]​Thanks! Quite a story behind them too...
They were custom made in '91 for Neuspeed for a project Passat wagon they were doing. They were rare rims made only for Porsche, Mercedes and BMW's, so this is the only set in existence in a 4x100 setup and a offset that would work for VW's.
After the car was sold, a friend of a friend bought it, didn't like the rims and sold them to my friend. He rolled them on his Corrado till they were stolen..







A few months later he saw them on a VW at a show...Got the cops, proved they were his and got them back. He sold them to me when he got rid of the Corrado.
I rolled on them for about a year until a really bad road cracked two of the barrels. Of course there were no replacements, and Momo was absolutely no help in getting a set made. I did research for a year and finally found a company in the UK that would make me a set of barrels. After a huge fight with customs, $2000 in barrel and refinishing costs, I finally had the rims back. Some might think that these rims might not even be worth $2k, but to me the rims are one-of-a-kind, and have quite a history. I couldn't bear seeing them get thrown away.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Brake upgrade (passatrcr)*

TT brakes will not fit a MK3....We are looking into a few options right as we speak


----------



## canuckjetta2.0t (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Brake upgrade (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Hey passatrcr, I have some questions about the brakes on your car?? Would yo be able to send me an email about what you have done, or possibly post the information?? I also have the same set-up (11" corrado, but with g60 carriers and calipers), and would like to switch to the wilwoods. 

Thanks
Chris
[email protected]


----------

